# Jermaine O'Neal out at least EIGHT weeks



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

"The Indiana Pacers announced Thursday that All-Star Jermaine O’Neal is expected to miss a minimum of eight weeks with a significant tear in his left groin. O’Neal sustained the injury during the Pacers’ loss at Cleveland, Jan. 24. It’s doubtful surgery will be required for the injury. The Pacers’ medical staff will have no further comment on the specific injury or the timetable for his return." http://www.insidehoops.com


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Peja should average close to 23 ppg


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

The Pacers need a new trainer or something. Or maybe just better luck. They all so injury prone year after year.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

dude hasn't been healthy in 3 years. basically he hasn't been healthy since the team has been a "contender". what's the point in having a franchise player who rarely plays.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Its been one disapointing season after another it seems. Always a favorite when the season starts, and then injury or madness steps in. Thats why I've switched my favorite sport to hockey. Go to hell basketball, and tell him Ron Artest is taking over hell when he dies.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

And that's the DDT from Jake the Snake, before they softened it by having people kick out of it, which is to say, they're down for the count. Stick a fork in them. 

Peja isn't a player who can step up his game, he is a systems player.


----------



## TheGrowth (Dec 21, 2005)

Sad to hear...the pacers just seem to have one trouble after the other....Carlisle is a good coach though, he will find a way to win....On another note this means someone else will be playing in the allstar game....Bosh has a good chance of making the bench now since someone obviously will be replacing JO as a starter...


----------



## TheGrowth (Dec 21, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> And that's the DDT from Jake the Snake, before they softened it by having people kick out of it, which is to say, they're down for the count. Stick a fork in them.
> 
> Peja isn't a player who can step up his game, he is a systems player.


Jake the snake was the man....one of the best intros I have ever witnessed...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

TheGrowth said:


> Jake the snake was the man....one of the best intros I have ever witnessed...


And don't forget the promos.

I've said for a long while now that Jermaine's decline is upon us. He just gets injured too much, too seriously and at the most inopportune times. It's one of the main reasons the Pacers never made it as far as they could/should have in the postseason.

I think I also brought this up as a reason why I'd rather have Pau Gasol (wow, I should bump _that_ thread...).


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> And that's the DDT from Jake the Snake, before they softened it by having people kick out of it, which is to say, they're down for the count. Stick a fork in them.


:rofl:


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

after the brawl, the pacers were never the same again


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

He earns my 2nd Glass Man award behind Camby.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

They shoulda traded Jermaine instead of Artest. I'm tired of this guy's ego. He thinks he is so great when he has never done anything and he's never going to lead a team to a title.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They can't play much worse. I think Bird needs to trade JO, Tinsley, and Stephen Jackson. Give the ball to Saras. Bring in Mikael Pietrus. Get the rights to Scola and Nene. Play a Euro style game on offense..

Saras
Pietrus
Peja
Nene/Scola
Harrison/Jeff Foster

Too many of their players just hold hold hold onto the ball. They need to be swinging it from side to side.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

One on One said:


> They shoulda traded Jermaine instead of Artest. I'm tired of this guy's ego. He thinks he is so great when he has never done anything and he's never going to lead a team to a title.


I agree with you. If they had traded JO before Artest shot his yap off, things would have been good.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Jermaine is soft. He always seems to get injured at "timely" moments.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

jibikao said:


> He earns my 2nd Glass Man award behind Camby.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Trade him for the good of that organization, does that KG-JO swap sound more realisitic now.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Trade him for the good of that organization, does that KG-JO swap sound more realisitic now.


JO isnt even in kg's league. he's prolly not even a top 6-7 power forward in the nba


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> JO isnt even in kg's league. he's prolly not even a top 6-7 power forward in the nba


1. Duncan
2. KG
3. Dirk
4. Brand
5. JO


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> 1. Duncan
> 2. KG
> 3. Dirk
> 4. Brand
> 5. JO


1. Duncan
2. KG
3. Dirk
4. Brand
5. Marion
6. Gasol
7. JO

FINE, top 7. he's overrated anyways


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> 1. Duncan
> 2. KG
> 3. Dirk
> 4. Brand
> ...


Overrated, yes. Worse than Gasol and Marion, no.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> They can't play much worse. I think Bird needs to trade JO, Tinsley, and Stephen Jackson. Give the ball to Saras. Bring in Mikael Pietrus. Get the rights to Scola and Nene. Play a Euro style game on offense..
> 
> Saras
> Pietrus
> ...


Wow, somebody else on here who's down on ball holding.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I guess Chris Bosh can get his plane ticket to Houston now.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

That really freaking sucks. I feel bad for Pacer fans, just a really unlucky season.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

EHL said:


> That really freaking sucks. I feel bad for Pacer fans, just a really unlucky season.


i second that. JO is actually one of my favorite player. sad to see.


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

The Pacers deserve to win the NBA championship next season, they have been hit so hard with so much controversy and injury the past 2 years. They have a fantastic organisation, the management is all class and Rick Carlisle is arguably on of the top 3 coaches of the NBA. I hope that the basketball gods give them a break soon. And a big one at that....


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

air_nitta said:


> The Pacers deserve to win the NBA championship next season, they have been hit so hard with so much controversy and injury the past 2 years. They have a fantastic organisation, the management is all class and Rick Carlisle is arguably on of the top 3 coaches of the NBA. I hope that the basketball gods give them a break soon. And a big one at that....


Deserve? No one deserves to win an NBA championship. You either earn it, or you don't. THe Pacers haven't, and they likely won't.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Right away, Peja is thrown into the fire. Good luck Peja, cause it's gonna be a long season.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

air_nitta said:


> The Pacers deserve to win the NBA championship next season, they have been hit so hard with so much controversy and injury the past 2 years. They have a fantastic organisation, the management is all class and Rick Carlisle is arguably on of the top 3 coaches of the NBA. I hope that the basketball gods give them a break soon. And a big one at that....


this was coming from a clipper fan. ur such a disgrace dude. if there's anyone who deserves to win anything, its our star players like brand and maggette. i think u should be more concerned with our team than anyone else. unless ur a bandwagon fan, then u wont give a **** at all. go cry with the indy fans then 

wow...we've struggled to manage w/o maggette and the only thing this moron says is "durrrr, i hope the basketball gods give indy a break durrrr."

...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Man if Detroit doesn't get to the finals it will be the biggest upset ever in the NBA.

Seriously there is absolutely no competetion for Detroit in the East. Only San Antonio and Phoenix (healthy) could beat them in a series (maybe Dallas if they are real hot but they won't get to the finals anyway)
Before the season I was picking Indiana in the East, guess not. Healthy or not they have not been good and now their season is falling apart.


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

I sent you a pm and you know how i feel, ok so i overreacted when i said nba championship and seanet pointed that out. But it is not against the law of being a fan to appreciate when another team (in a different conference i might add) has been hit with a lot of bad luck. I have been a clipper fan since about 1995 and have lived through worse times than this season, so why would i be a bandwagonner this season and jump ship to indy? Clips are the weiners you need to just chill mate. Just because i have the ability to chat about other teams without being a homer doesnt mean you should hate on me. I want the clips in the playoffs, and one day win the 'chip but that doesnt mean i cant feel bad for the pacers. If anything, i feel bad for Jermaine as a player, a good character and a solid leader on a team constantly surrounded by controversy and that is without going into his abilities as a player. And finally, once the Tru warier Ron Ron is traded, he goes down. Tragic, it really is. Almost as tragic as the way you have overreacted towards one of your fellow fans. tragic.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Amareca said:


> Man if Detroit doesn't get to the finals it will be the biggest upset ever in the NBA.
> 
> Seriously there is absolutely no competetion for Detroit in the East. Only San Antonio and Phoenix (healthy) could beat them in a series (maybe Dallas if they are real hot but they won't get to the finals anyway)
> Before the season I was picking Indiana in the East, guess not. Healthy or not they have not been good and now their season is falling apart.


I actually think Mavs match pretty well against Pistons. Didn't they beat them before this season? But Mavs needs to pass Spurs and Suns... good luck.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

This should let everyone realise that JO is brittle, he's been having these problems since 3 years ago (or was it 2?) and I don't see it improving soon. Just thank god he isn't on the Clippers, else he'd be out at least 16 weeks.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

I hope this means Dwight Howard is going to the All Star game.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Bleh. I was expecting Peja to have JO help him get going this season. We'll see how the next two months turn out for Peja..


----------

